# Budgie Supplies Suggestions



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I was going through items to get for Trickee as for it has been too long in the small cage he has. I also wanted to add new items instead of the old boring ones that he has now. I haven't been giving him a cuttle bone or mineral block either and that was probably a bad idea. However the cage I have now is too small and can't fit anything but 2 perches and his food and water. Once I get the cage that I want I will add more perches, different toys, food containers (for seeds and other things like water and veggies), and a holder for treats. I'm just going to list everything I have researched and would like you guys to help me check which ones are bad and good.

https://bit.ly/2zFzbdL This is the cage I am planning on getting for him

https://bit.ly/2NPmwxj Here is a perch I heard is good for their feet (I also have a wooden one already that he loves so I don't want to change that)

https://bit.ly/2RdHfJt A mineral block

Treats: I really don't have any idea what treats except millet there are if anyone could help me with that. Mostly because he likes his millet and never touches anything else.

Perches

https://bit.ly/2zEYPiA
https://bit.ly/2DI9VYa
https://bit.ly/2P0SGCr (I'm aware of the rope issues but just checking)

Baths

https://bit.ly/2y0WCfv


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

https://bit.ly/2zFzbdL 
This is a good value cage! Simple design but a nice long shape (why oh why do they still fix the perches lengthways? Much more flight space for the bird if they're fixed front to back, plus the shorter dowels would mean less costs).
Be careful to secure the guillotine style doors to avoid any escape/trapping.

https://bit.ly/2NPmwxj This is fine, but I'd choose the small size, not medium.

https://bit.ly/2RdHfJt Great. Yes you should have cuttlebone too.

Treats: Treats are whatever the bird decides is a treat! If he likes millet then that's fine, just don't be excessive. Break off individual balls, one ball (or one nibble at a ball) is a treat and a couple of balls a day is fine but hanging a whole spray of millet in the cage isn't.

Your perches:

https://bit.ly/2zEYPiA
I do like corner perches as I feel they use up an area of cage space that often goes wasted, however this 'rack' type version has the same issue as any other dowel perch - smooth, same uniform diameter perch that doesn't exercise the feet. If you can find a solid platform version of this (eBay?) then I think that would be better. Platform perches are especially useful in offering a place for a flat foot position if you plan to put paper under the grate rather than on top of the grate.

https://bit.ly/2DI9VYa
Get a ruler and double check any measurements, this is going to take up quite a lot of space for a swing. It's okay, but again, it's a smooth dowel perch.
If you could find something like this https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ER1EXQE/ref=twister_B01F78NUTM?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1, (have a look in the rabbit/guinea pig section of your local pet store) then you get a swing, foot exercise and a chew toy all in one (plus, if you push a ball of millet in there, then it's a foraging toy too).

https://bit.ly/2P0SGCr Rope perch. Yes, you just have to keep a close eye on any chewing & fraying. Again, I'd try to check the diameter to find the best size.

https://bit.ly/2y0WCfv Bath. Seriously, I'd just save your money! Both my birds prefer an open dish rather than an enclosed bath. I usually use a terracotta plant pot base tray (nice grip on the base). You can always place it on top of the cage to use during out of cage time (benefit of a flat top cage).

Just my thoughts, hope they're helpful


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Just wanted to add to the suggestions above that you'll find all of the products mentioned on eBay for a fraction of the cost a Pet shop charges. I bought a solid corner platform for a few dollars and also the wreath style swing for a few dollars (it was tied with frayed cord so I removed that and replaced it with bird safe thread to hang it). I've also found some great toys on eBay as well as on Aliexpress. Everything is usually free shipping too. Just make sure you check the item you want will be safe for your bird before buying (which of course goes for any product you buy anywhere).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you read the stickies at the top of each forum section? Most of the information you asked about are covered in those threads. 

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory*


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I was looking through and couldn't find anything on this unless I skipped it somewhere but,

https://bit.ly/2BY6VUW

I was wondering if this would be good incase of a bleed during nail clipping. I saw somewhere on here about "quick stop" or something similar and maybe thought this is what they were talking about.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes, that's the stuff you need


----------

